# TFT-Monitor bei www.schaefer-shop.de



## Foehre (1. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 17" TFT-Monitor bei http://www.schaefer-shop.de gefunden, den ich wahrscheinlich bestellen möchte. Aber auf der Internetseite  ist die Verzögerungszeit nicht angegeben! Auf der Homepage des Herstellers ist 23ms angegeben. Ist das gut genug? Kann ich mich darauf verlassen? weil das Bild auf der Seite Des Herstellers entspricht nicht dem Bild auf http://www.schaefer-shop.de! Vielen Dank für alle Tips
Lukas


----------



## Foehre (1. März 2004)

Ganz vergessen:
Es handelt sich um den Yakumo TFT 17
Herstellerseite: http://www.yakumo.de


----------



## Tobias K. (1. März 2004)

moin


Man kann nciht so einfach sagen ob die Reaktionszeit reicht.
Für Office Anwendungen kann dir Reaktionsueit ruhig groß sein, für Fernsehen, Video oder Spiele sollte sie klein sein.
Würde sagen das Hab selber 16ms und bin total zufrieden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Foehre (1. März 2004)

Danke!

also würden 23ms genügen?!

kann jemand bestätigen, dass der von http://www.schaefer-shop.de angebotene TFT-Bildschirm "Yakumo TFT 17" 23ms hat?
Vielen Dank
Lukas


----------



## Tobias K. (1. März 2004)

moin


Du hast immernoch nciht gesagt was du überhaupt damit machen willst!
Aber ich denke schon das die 23ms reichen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (1. März 2004)

moin


Also ich hab unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden.

23ms:
http://salzburg.com.geizhals.at/a37494.html
http://www.yakumo.de/produkte/index.php?pid=2&artnr=1016844

länger:
http://www.yopi.de/Yakumo_Yakumo_17...?sid=e3f84835d6e46b0506ca9749194d9e34#content


Ich würde sagen das die Angaben des Hertellers sehr zuverlässig sind.
Achte aber auf die genaue Bezeichnung.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

